# Staffpad drum notation: How to add ghost notes?



## muratkayi (Jul 20, 2020)

hi,

Does anyone know how to add ghost notes for the snare drum, for example? I tried grace notes which result in kind of little roll before the main hit which is also nice and useful, but how can I add rhythmical ghost notes? To x notehead changes the sound to rimclick/sidestick. The standard notation seems to be that ghost notes go in brackets, but Staffpad does not seem to recognise those


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 20, 2020)

Which library?


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi,

Is that library dependent? I was trying the stock drumset library, but will try the "essential drummer" library later (the videos in the store don't show ghost notes for that).
I also got CinePerc.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 20, 2020)

Many of the insturments in addon librarys have "Staff Presets" that control such things. Don't know about Cinaperc, but you might take a look. Right click on the staff line and look in the context menu


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 20, 2020)

muratkayi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that library dependent? I was trying the stock drumset library, but will try the "essential drummer" library later (the videos in the store don't show ghost notes for that).
> I also got CinePerc.


I have the essentials as well but I haven't figured it out yet. I'm working on other things at the moment and haven't had time to explore more but like the kits.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok, thanks for the replies so far!
I know about the staff presets, will check out with the bought libraries.

I would, however, prefer it if Staffpad integrated some form of notated ghost note triggers, because when I hand in wildly unorthodox drum parts our drummer will instantly come to the conclusion that I really am the idiot he suspected me to be all this time and I need to postpone this insight on his part as long as humanly possible...

I guess one way to just make the playback happen is to add another drumset staff and use it for quieter snares only, but that is a point at which I actually had much rather finger drum stuff in via pads.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 21, 2020)

Update:
The staff presets just change the drum kits on "essential drummer". 

I have had somewhat okayish results writing accents on the normal snare beats. That way, the normal beats are louder - which isn't exactly the same as making ghost notes quieter. Also, it increases both kick and snare together, if they happen to be on the same beat in the bar and kick and ghost note snare are the same velocity. But it is a workaround.


----------



## waveheavy (Aug 12, 2020)

Why not export stems from StaffPad into a DAW, and do the drum parts in the DAW, and then mix? it would give more options for the drum parts?


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 18, 2020)

Got the beta update on windows and ghost notes are here. So you have notehead options. I was copying some jazz here but am going pop:


----------



## muratkayi (Sep 18, 2020)

Great news! Really looking forward to the update(s)


----------

